# Storm wild eye rippin swim catch everything!!



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

The storm rubber minnow ''Wild Eye Rippin Swim Shad catch alot in my area. They caught me some big bass large and samll mouth and some pike and walleye! for the pike you can do a faster retrive since they are so agressive and for the walleye you should have a slower retrive so its on the bottom !

http://www.stormlures.com/products/lure ... soft_lures


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

have yet to have anything I mean ANYTHING hit the ones I got.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I'v had the same luck with the ones I have Invector.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i have those .... i tink mine are to big but they dont do nothign for me


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going to take the ones I have up to Canada with me this spring...take the treble off the bottm and they might be a really nice lure for sluggish pike.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna take mine, remove the bottom hook and throw them in the fire.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

well that would smell when they melt. I like the bluegill one and so thats what I got and am going to use for pike. They run so shallow if you just reel them and dont swim very well (the gill ones I have that is).


----------



## duckhntr15 (Feb 26, 2007)

i smashed the northerns on these up in canada...couldent keep them off it...but thats just one trip....


----------

